

Show HN: The problem with .apple [remove the dot] - mparlane

Scenario: on my network I have an innocently named box called apple. It runs a web server. I can currently access it with http://apple/ and all is dandy.<p>Apple now owns .apple (or probably will soon).<p>Apple can now add an A record to the top level domain .apple.<p>http://apple/ where should I go? Local domains should process first so I get to my dev box. What if I want to go to apple.com [now redirects to the oh-so-easy-to-remember apple] I can't.<p>Case and point:<p>http://pn/ (does not work for all, my work proxy doesn't allow it but my phone does)
======
mparlane
<http://ydal.de/a-records-on-top-level-domains/>

------
jeffool
Maybe TLDs should be resolve to a main.tld? Similar to how a browser looks for
a main or index? (Or something else, I'm just tossing out an idea. Though it
would give amazing use to main.com, possibly as an Internet primer. Imagine if
you had one page EVERYONE saw.)

------
dholowiski
I think you're out of luck, and you're going to have to rename your apple box.
There's stuff you could do with DNS but if apple sends apple.com to .apple,
then you're out of luck. This isn't exactly, but looks like, a domain name
collision.

------
wmf
So they're just not going to do that.

~~~
mparlane
Why not? I would.

